# -



## jw (Dec 29, 2011)

-


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds peppery. How much meat?


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 29, 2011)

You may mince onions, but I won't mince words, Joshua. It sounds delicious: when's dinner?

I am making my mother's shrimp and crab gumbo tomorrow and the thought of the chili and the gumbo is making me hungry!

Peace,
Alan


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 29, 2011)

Josh, if ever the PB Admin gig fizzles up, I'm willing to wager you could find a lucrative career selling this amazing sounding chili!


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 29, 2011)

> P.S. - All, Baptists will need to nix the Bourbon and beer from the recipe, especially if this will be a part of a fellowship meal.


I don't think so. In fact, I'll use good beer and MM bourbon.  I may substitute cayenne peppers for the jalapenos.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 30, 2011)

We have Venison chili often. We had the best Venison stew for our family holiday dinner at my Dad's house. My step mom makes an awesome stew. We have Venison meatloaf a lot also. We have a lot of Venison in the freezer if you can't tell.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 30, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> We have Venison chili often. We had the best Venison stew for our family holiday dinner at my Dad's house. My step mom makes an awesome stew. We have Venison meatloaf a lot also. We have a lot of Venison in the freezer if you can't tell.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 30, 2011)

If one were to leave out (or seriously truncate the amount used) these ingredients, would you still consider the result to be chili?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 30, 2011)

That's good to know, as I'm not a pepper connoisseur. And you are right about the chili powder.

The reason that I asked is that I'm thinking of making this with some modifications for those of us who the Lord has not graced with the ability to tolerate very hot/spicy foods, and I didn't want to bill it as "Josh's Famous Venison Chili" if you would not consider the result to be chili.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 30, 2011)

Then you are in deed a fire breathing Presbyterian!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Curt (Dec 31, 2011)

In deference to the Czech culture, I added one of their favorite vegetables to my chili - cabbage!


----------



## Curt (Dec 31, 2011)

Hip, hip, ...


----------



## SueS (Jan 9, 2012)

I made the venison chili this weekend, minus most of the heat (I value my tonsils!) and my husband said it was the best chili I ever made. Then, I told him about the beer - his eyes got huge - "Not my GUINNESS!!!!" Well, what was I to do - we didn't have any cheap beer - LOL!! Anyway, thanks for the great recipe!


----------

